# My rescue horse please :)



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

My little 3 year old here was saved from slaughter. So I don't expect him to look perfect at all ; but I am curious.
So?


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I think he looks a lot like my ollie. I really like hiM!


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/how-take-good-conformation-photos-103033/


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I think he is so handsome. I cant believe some of the animals sent for slaughter. Most of them are in great shape  . He is lucky to have you! More pix!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Since the pictures aren't very good I can't really tell, but he looks pretty well put together. But wont be able to tell till new pictures are put up. I personally really like him, he's really handsome!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You didn't really have the proper pics for a critique but I can look at a horse & tell you if it's a "mutt" or a nice horse. This is a nice horse, and I can see his butt, it's nice, back looks ok, neck is very nice rest I'd be guessing.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm curious. Why do you think he was going to slaughter?


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you all 
will take pictures soon


----------



## izzynella (Dec 3, 2011)

awww he's lovely!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Subbing for better pictures. 

I'm surprised no one has said "OMG he looks like Hidalgo!" :rofl: I get that all the time with my old ranch horse style strawberry roan overo mare. 

Good luck with him, he's a cutie.


----------

